# iCloud et sauvegarde photos, avez vous eu le même problème?



## RonImac (6 Février 2017)

Bonjour à tous. 
Voilà je vous expose mon problème, c'est assez complexe et j'avoue ne pas trouver la réponse. 

J'ai un iPhone 6 avec environ 3000 photos dans la pellicule et 120 vidéos sous ios 10.3

J'ai un forfait icloud de 50 go. 

Lorsque je vais dans réglages, icloud, j'ai 31go utilisés sur 50go. 
Je viens d'acheter un iPhone 7 plus et souhaite retrouver mes photos, vidéos, apps, etc comme sur mon 6, problème, que dois je sauvegarder??

Dans la liste des apps utilisant icloud, quand je clique sur photo, photothèque icloud, mon flux de photo et partage des photos icloud ne sont pas activés. 

Quand dm dans stockage icloud je clique sur gérer le stockage j'ai photothèque icloud ou dans le détail il est indiqué que j'ai mes 3000 photos et 120 vidéos qui sont stockées sur icloud avec un espace de 22,2 go. 

Par contre la taille actuelle de la sauvegarde de mon iPhone est de 9,6go car j'ai désactivé la sauvegarde de la pellicule. 
Dois je la sauvegarder sachant qu'est est visiblement dans la photothèque icloud?
lorsque je sélectionne ma photothèque dans "choisir les données a sauvegarder" la taille est de 58,56go..

Bref inutile de dire que je suis totalement perdu, entre icloud, flux de photos, photothèque icloud, n'y a t-il pas des sauvegardes qui font double emploi? J'ai regardé sur le site Apple, mais c'est incompréhensible..

Alors je me tourne vers ceux qui peut être comme moi on rencontré un problème similaire mais qui ont trouvé une réponse a cette question. 

Ne faudrait-il pas privilégier un service de stockage en ligne comme onedrive, mega, ou amazon (pour ceux qui sont en premium) pour éviter ce soucis?

Merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout, j'espère avoir été assez clair dans mes explications


----------



## lome_bbrr (7 Février 2017)

hello. il me semble que même si tu ne "sauvegardes" pas ta pellicule, tes photos/videos sont quand même sur le cloud non?
J'avoue que tout ça n'est pas facile. Pour moi la solution la plus fiable est de faire une sauvegarde itunes.
et ensuite de restaurer à partir de la sauvegarde itunes.... (et pour info, j'avais toujours un blocage lors de la restauration. J'ai tout simplement supprimé le code de déverrouillage avant de sauvegarder, comme ça lors du redémarrage de l'iphone tout s'est bien passé).


----------

